# "draft" flyer



## nutts

The design may change but this is something that I banged together a few minutes ago......

TTOC Flyer


----------



## J1WEY

[smiley=gossip.gif]
Looks good, spread the word.


----------



## Kell

I'm not so sure. :-/

I think the sentiment is right, but the design needs a little work. Granted, you're not a Graphic Designer Mark, but I just feel that it's absolutely imperitive that this is right or it may have the opposite effect.


----------



## nutts

It is an EXAMPLE ;D Some ideas would be excellent. Once we have something that it looking acceptable, then we'll have a professionally done via Jae/Cogbox.... ;D


----------



## TTotal

Great Mark,

Think we've mentioned this before, will need to have this laminated as straight paper/card will get soggy and look crap. 
Getting there !


----------



## A3DFU

Will you bring it to Alan's meet next Wednesday ???


----------



## baker

This is a great idea, I allways wonder if any of the many TT owners at my train station ever visit the forum or are members of the TTOC.

Design is very important though.


----------



## moley

Mark,

Good we're thinking of the flyer.

The only thought I've had over the past few weeks is that it may only need to be something like a business card with the pertinent info, as you've got on your example. A busines card is reasonably durable and most peope are used to them.

As other people have said, the design is important to give the "right" impression.

Given the size of a business card, it could be adapted from the TTOC badge logo. Not had a great thought on it, but if it were that colourful, it may attract.

I'd certainly ask TTotal for his opinions on this.

Moley


----------



## moley

Mark,

Something I forgot to ask - is www.ttoc.co.uk an up and running site? If not, I don't think we can advertise it yet.

Moley.


----------



## TTotal

I have a thought , thanks Moley, a friend has a website which he advertises with a plastic type card which is business card size, would be perfect as will not spoil in rain and last forever.
Will get info asap and post.
John


----------



## nutts

All great suggestions!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D

Firstly: The only problem is that who pays for it all? These things cost money? The committee are cost conscious and we are trying to balance the need for the mag, membership packs, membership cards, the flyer, etc.

OUR club has NO money at the moment!!!!

So unless we can get some of this stuff FOC we need to start with anything and then work up to something!! ;D

The intention was ALWAYS to provide some colour business card flyers in the membership pack and then have some available for people at various regional meetings (to replenish) but unless someone has a colour business card printer.......... 

Secondly: I produced a draft design and have had feedback that basically says "Not good enough", can someone give me somemore constructive feedback please! Something like "the content should not say.... or "should definitely say ...." or "the logos should be ..." etc etc etc.


----------



## DXN

I think it look good. Bright colourfull and eye catching. It has the TT logo afew too many times but the TTOC logo is great.

The fact of low cost is what I thought was being achieved in that we can all print them of and stick them on unsupecting would be new members wind screens we see.

I appreciate its not much cop if its raining but it will do for now to attract more buisness.

Once agreed I'll keep some in the car and slap them on any TT I see.

If its raining you could put them through the window drop.


----------



## nutts

> I think it look good. Bright colourfull and eye catching. It has the TT logo afew too many times but the TTOC logo is great.
> 
> The fact of low cost is what I thought was being achieved in that we can all print them of and stick them on unsupecting would be new members wind screens we see.
> 
> I appreciate its not much cop if its raining but it will do for now to attract more buisness.
> 
> Once agreed I'll keep some in the car and slap them on any TT I see.


That was the general idea to start with..... 



> If its raining you could put them through the window drop.


*lol* ;D


----------



## purplett

Just one addition, possibly. As this forum is such a warm, friendly and _individual_ place, could the deliverer (!) of the flyer be permitted to put their screen identity on the flyer somewhere so that newbies have a "buddy" to aim for when first inspecting the site? Especially as it's likely they'll live / work close to you. I mean, it's a bit like the first day at school when you first arrive here. just a thought.

Otherwise, bright, clear right balance of formal / informal. 

Andy


----------



## moley

> Just one addition, possibly. As this forum is such a warm, friendly and _individual_ place, could the deliverer (!) of the flyer be permitted to put their screen identity on the flyer somewhere so that newbies have a "buddy" to aim for when first inspecting the site? Especially as it's likely they'll live / work close to you. I mean, it's a bit like the first day at school when you first arrive here. just a thought.
> 
> Otherwise, bright, clear right balance of formal / informal. Â
> 
> Andy


Yep, I would have no problem with this - it also gives a bit of credibility if you're willing to put your details on the flyer.

Moley


----------



## nutts

I guess I could add a line on the flyer along the lines of "If you do pop along to the forum, just say hi to ........"


----------



## TTotal

A friendly name to aim for...otherwise they usually get a real roasting from u know who !Then they will disappear for good.(Mind you he didnt frighten me off!) Yes good idea. I will get you a price on those plastic cards, I have some good contacts , lets see.....


----------



## nutts

Cheers John 


> A friendly name to aim for...otherwise they usually get a real roasting from u know who !Then they will disappear for good.(Mind you he didnt frighten me off!) Yes good idea. I will get you a price on those plastic cards, I have some good contacts , lets see.....


----------



## Wak

Good start, I just thought GreaTT car was a bit tacky.

Just Re-worded a little: -

Nice TT! (Big)
Did you know that there are hundreds of other enthusiasts who a passionate about Audis design icon and are taking the enjoyment of owning a TT to a higher level. 
To enhance your TT owning experience and learn how you can benefit from discounts on many common services, a quarterly colour magazine, access to exclusive TT accessories, TT owners club merchandise and a discussion forum to help you get the best out of owning a TT: -
Come and visit us at WWW.TTOC.CO.UK and WWW.********.CO.UK 
TTOC (Logo) Presented by : -

:-/


----------



## hutters

...and not forgetting the non-internet people (I'm sure there's still a few out there), we should have the postal address (and phone number if we decide to have one?) somewhere on the flyer so that they can write to us for the application form, etc.


----------



## nutts

I've had a few other suggestions / comments on email and IM, so as soon as I get a chance I'll merge the best stuff together and produce a hybrid.....


----------



## tunner

Such devotion to a brilliant car.


----------



## baker

I have been giving this some thought today as I have just left the car in the car park and noticed at least 6 other TT's close by 

Firstly, I hate it when people post flyers under my windscreen wipers and I generally remove the flyer and screw it up before reading it, I have also had one flyer leave print on the windscreen when it got wet. :-[

Having just moaned about it I still think it is a good idea ....

I think the TTOC should create flyers that are immediately visible to TT owners i.e. in the shape of the TT logo (costly?) I also think that the flyer should be thick card or laminated (reusable?)

If you post a laminated TT logo shaped card under my wipers I would be interested in reading it and would be happy re-using it or if I liked it that much frame it!

The next point I would like to raise is the Forum could have a Flyer room whereby people whom have recieved flyers and subsequently joined the TTOC/registered can post a message saying they joined because of the flyer, that we you can monitor the effectiveness of the flyers. Alternatively it should be part of the registration process (where did you here of us.).

Phew, that will be all. Back to work.

Andrew


----------



## nutts

Andrew,

Thanks for your thoughts.... I feel the same way. I hate flyers toooo, but can't see a better way of attracting non-forum members to our club. The TTOC has NO money, so anything that isn't FOC will not happen. This includes laminated or think card whether or not in the shape of TT.
This will probably change as and when the club gets established, but at the moment we are in one of those chicken/egg situations.... we need members to provide subscriptions to allow us to generate a positive cash flow, but need cash to attract members. All I can suggest is that we try our best for now 

Alternatively, does anyone have a laminating machine? We could print the flyers about the size of a business card and then laminate it and send a couple of A4 sheets in everyones membership pack, they can then be cut to size before use?



> I have been giving this some thought today as I have just left the car in the car park and noticed at least 6 other TT's close by
> 
> Firstly, I hate it when people post flyers under my windscreen wipers and I generally remove the flyer and screw it up before reading it, I have also had one flyer leave print on the windscreen when it got wet. :-[
> 
> Having just moaned about it I still think it is a good idea ....
> 
> I think the TTOC should create flyers that are immediately visible to TT owners i.e. in the shape of the TT logo (costly?) I also think that the flyer should be thick card or laminated (reusable?)
> 
> If you post a laminated TT logo shaped card under my wipers I would be interested in reading it and would be happy re-using it or if I liked it that much frame it!
> 
> The next point I would like to raise is the Forum could have a Flyer room whereby people whom have recieved flyers and subsequently joined the TTOC/registered can post a message saying they joined because of the flyer, that we you can monitor the effectiveness of the flyers. Â Alternatively it should be part of the registration process (where did you here of us.).
> 
> Phew, that will be all. Â Back to work.
> 
> Andrew


----------



## Kell

I am not totally au fait with the ins and outs of laminating machines, but I don't think it works the way you suggested Mark.

I think everything has to be cut to size before being laminated so that it will seal the edges. :-/

However, I will investigate further to see if I know anyone that has a machine for doing it.


----------



## nutts

Doh! of course you are right!!! : :

What WAS I thinking of!! ;D



> I am not totally au fait with the ins and outs of laminating machines, but I don't think it works the way you suggested Mark.
> 
> I think everything has to be cut to size before being laminated so that it will seal the edges. Â :-/
> 
> However, I will investigate further to see if I know anyone that has a machine for doing it.


----------



## nutts

I wonder whether it could be printed on an A4 transparency :-/ and then cut up into, say, 8 pieces???


----------



## Kell

Well, in terms of laminating, I'm afraid I've drawn a blank.

The only suppliers that we deal with directly put out all their laminating work to yet another supplier and therefore are not in the position to be able to offer me a 'favour'.

:-/


----------



## Kell

The only thing I would be able to say is that whatever the design ends up being, I could get them printed out on a good quality printer as we do have that capability here.

The inks wouldn't run as the paper is coated. Â

Probably the best size (IMHOOC) is A5, then we'd get four to a sheet of A3 and it wouldn't take me too long to slice them all out.


----------



## baker

I think that would work!

If I was to receive an envelope on my windscreen and it contained TT information I would feel kind of special and it looks as though someone has made an effort.

Sounds Good.

p.s As long as the envelope didn't have "Fixed Penalty" written on the outside.


----------



## nutts

Envelope? :-/ What would work?

You're not cracking up on us Andrew  ;D



> I think that would work!
> 
> If I was to receive an envelope on my windscreen and it contained TT information I would feel kind of special and it looks as though someone has made an effort.
> 
> Sounds Good.
> 
> p.s As long as the envelope didn't have "Fixed Penalty" written on the outside.


----------



## nutts

That's an awful huge task mate.... Each person to receive (lets say an initial) 10.... 250 members.... 2.5k at 4 to a sheet = 625 sheets of A3.... :-/ :-/ :-/



> The only thing I would be able to say is that whatever the design ends up being, I could get them printed out on a good quality printer as we do have that capability here.
> 
> The inks wouldn't run as the paper is coated. Â
> 
> Probably the best size (IMHOOC) is A5, then we'd get four to a sheet of A3 and it wouldn't take me too long to slice them all out.


----------



## baker

I thought we were talking about putting the flyer in an envelope to keep it dry and then putting it on the windscreen.

Ah well. :-[


----------



## TTotal

Mark sorry just logged in today (didnt see this til now)

I think I can fin you a Lam machine, hang on..........


----------



## Kell

Baker was obviously typing as I was 'modifying' my previous post.

I said that they could be DL sized which is one third of A4 and they would, therefore, fit into a standard legal envelope without folding.

As to the cutting of the sheets, it would be huge task, but with any luck it could be staggered over a period of time - if the design was finalised before we go 'live'. Perhaps we say two sheets each ie eight per member.


----------



## Kell

Even better - nice one John.


----------



## nutts

Ah! I see.

Not that we could use envelopes at least not yet.... cost :-/

What about A6 size (?), we could then get 8 to A3 or 4 to A4?

If on A4 we could then just send out a couple of sheets per member in the membership pack?



> Baker was obviously typing as I was 'modifying' my previous post.
> 
> I said that they could be DL sized which is one third of A4 and they would, therefore, fit into a standard legal envelope without folding.
> 
> As to the cutting of the sheets, it would be huge task, but with any luck it could be staggered over a period of time - if the design was finalised before we go 'live'. Â Perhaps we say two sheets each ie eight per member.


----------



## Kell

Theoretically they can be any size we want - including business card sized, what I was thinking of however, was me cutting them all out.

At A5 I would only need to make two cuts per sheet of A3 to get the four flyers. Â we could send out A4 sheets with several on, but again, for a professional look, my scalpel and steel rule would give a better edge than someone with a pair of scissors. (Especially the girls who are likely to use pinking shears - ;D)

I'm not specifically trying to create more work for myself by offering to do them all - perhaps we could all have a get together at my office one weekend and do them en masse.


----------



## nutts

Understand! Once we've got a design we are happy with, we'll talk again about the best size!

BUT the more per page, the more we can do especially if we are laminating them..... and IF we do laminate them, then business card size may be best?

Do you have a guillotine?

Hopefully John will sort out the laminator..... he's looking into it as we speak ;D So fingers crossed : :



> Theoretically they can be any size we want - including business card sized, what I was thinking of however, was me cutting them all out.
> 
> At A5 I would only need to make two cuts per sheet of A3 to get the four flyers. Â we could send out A4 sheets with several on, but again, for a professional look, my scalpel and steel rule would give a better edge than someone with a pair of scissors. Â (Especially the girls who are likely to use pinking shears - Â ;D)
> 
> I'm not specifically trying to create more work for myself by offering to do them all - perhaps we could all have a get together at my office one weekend and do them en masse.


----------



## Kell

I'm not disagreeing with anything you say. Â If we get them laminated then the smaller the better (to a point, we don't want the copy becoming illegible).

What would be ideal is to have something that is Â credit/business card sized; laminated; double sided; and full colour.

Oh, and someone to design it. Â And write it. And pint them out. And then cut them up. And post them to John.


----------



## nutts

Or someone to design it and then Kell to print it, get someone to help cut it and borrow the laminator and take it to Kells place and laminate them all ;D

Will your printer print both sides? If so we could put the TT logo on one side and the copy on the other... this means we would have more space and could increase font sizes.



> I'm not disagreeing with anything you say. Â If we get them laminated then the smaller the better (to a point, we don't want the copy becoming illegible).
> 
> What would be ideal is to have something that is Â credit/business card sized; laminated; double sided; and full colour.
> 
> Oh, and someone to design it. Â And write it. Â And pint them out. Â And then cut them up. Â And post them to John.


----------



## Kell

No it wouldn't do both sides. Â But there are two solutions to that. Â Either printing out two separate sheets and backing them up with a light adhesive before cropping them out and laminating them.

Or printing both sides of flyer on the same sheet, one directly above the other and upside down, then cutting them out and folding it. Â Then laminating it.

Am I just creating more work here or what... ;D

I think putting the existing sheets back through the printer and printing the reverse shouldn't be THAT much extra trouble...... with the added advantage of a big TT and /or the TTOC logo being VERY visible, especially if we go for a business card size...


----------



## purplett

Just got in and read thru the great laminate debate. Here's an idea from left of field...

How about asking Audi UK to sponsor a bit of printing / laminating as a gesture. I mean, they're going to want to get on the right side of the forum. I'm not suggesting blackmail, just good old fashioned PR for them. I mean, their 2003/4 budget must have squillions in it for PR - and they'll know a printer or two. 

Andy


----------



## baker

That is a nice idea, but down we want to keep the TTOC/Forum totally independadnt of Audi?


----------



## nutts

Well THAT really IS a whole different discussion ;D

Personally I think we can come to a happy medium..... : : :



> That is a nice idea, but down we want to keep the TTOC/Forum totally independadnt of Audi?


----------



## nutts

Oh and what we would be talking about is the TTOC not the ********........ The forum is TOTALLY independent and owned by CogBox/Jae/etc.... the TTOC is "owned" by the members and therefore we can make whatever alliances we feel are necessary to support/benefit the Owners.


----------



## baker

OK


----------



## nutts

Obviously all IMHO or course.  It's the members that will make the choices and the committee that will try and action them!



> OK


----------



## TTotal

Guys, job done, we have a laminator, its here and ready. Havent seen it yet ( well not since about 3 years ago) but its a lminator to be sued for producing A4 waterproof boat info sheets at a sailing school. 
The owner has said we can use it for a bout a week at a time.

What do you need to do next, ?

1) Is it suitable ?
2) If so when u want it?
3) where do you want it ?
4) Shall I grab it and look closely . Describe it to you and see if it is what you want ?

I am away from here now until Thursday.

John


----------



## jonah

never thought to mention b4 but my Ex wife has a company that makes these laminated flyers, menus, price lables ect, i could ask her to do them and i'll pay her in kind ;D not promising anything but will ask if you want me too.
oh she has a TT also ;D 
been a while since we spoke but hey we were married once,called her and shes getting backk to me


----------



## TTotal

So Jonah, will you get her in the club :


----------



## jonah

noway!! well depends on price ,she has no respect for the car  nore for me


----------



## nutts

Jonah,

that's fantastic mate!! ;D If she'll do it as a favour for you that's really cool, 'cos we really can't afford to pay a single bean! I know she hasn't said yes yet, but here's hoping.........

John,

If Jonah can't get our flyers printed FOC (which is probably the safest bet), then once we have a design we will need to probably take the laminator to Kell's place of work and print, cut and laminate the cards there. Would this be ok?

Good work guys!!!


----------



## Kell

If that is the plan, then I'd have to ensure that it's OK for (however many of) you guys to come in.

It shouldn't be a problem, but I might need to clear it.

First things first though.

We need to agree content and design. Once that's done, I need to be able to check I can physically print it. At the moment I have access to both Mac and PC hooked up to the same printer, so whatever format it comes in we should be OK. But before we all converge I'd like to make sure I can print them.


----------



## nutts

I'm just ftp'ing another design at the moment...

This one will also be in .pdf form, so printing shouldn't be a problem. It will also be in business card format with 8 to an A4 sheet and will contain a front and a back.


----------



## nutts

What thinks the audience to this version?

I'm reaching the limit of my artistic skills now, so if it ain't right, can someone else have a go ;D

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/ttoc_flyer_front_and_back.pdf

It's about 1.5mb so don't open it if on dial-up!


----------



## Kell

OK, some 'constructive' criticism.

Firstly, I thik that the front should only have the TTOC logo and then underneath, TT Owners' Club (with or without the apostophe). It is my personal opinion that it would look more professional.

The reverse is mainly OK, (apart from one or two grammatical errors and word ommisions) ;D. If you give me ten/15 minutes, I will take that as a copy platform and rewrite it. That's if you don't mind too much. Also, if you forward the jpegs of the TT logo to me then I could ask around at work to see if someone else will design it 'properly' for us - FOC of course.


----------



## hutters

Kell, I have a graphic designer here at our office that may do it for us if you can't find anyone to help. Just let me know and I'll have a word with him (he is very good)...


----------



## nutts

I guess I should have read Wak's copy before I used it ;D :

I think the concept of a colour, double sided, business card type flyer is the best for moving forward with.

I use a piece of software that will allow the matching of front and back when double printed and then "prints" as a .pdf to make it portable.... is this something you can do Kell? If not then you may need to do a front and back as seperate .jpg (or even better .wmf files) and I'll add them and print them as I've just done.

I also think that adding the TTOC logo and TT owners club is overkill. The only reason they are both on the front, is that the TTOC logo isn't instantly recognisable, but TT is.

I also think that the front of the card needs some sort of introduction which is why we have "Nice TT"....

Anyway here are the links to the tt logo and the ttoc logo


----------



## nutts

oh and the only other thing I though of was to have a small line of txt at the bottom of the front side with something like "Please keep this card for re-use on another TT, thankyou."


----------



## Kell

OK, here's my 'idea' for the back...

Nice TT.

Itâ€™s a great car, but how would you like to take your TT ownership to a higher level? By joining the TTOC, you can do just that. As a member, youâ€™ll get:


a quarterly colour magazine crammed with features, reviews and previews[/*]
discounts on a wide range of parts and services[/*]
access to exclusive TT accessories and TTOC merchandise[/*]
For more information visit us at www.ttoc.co.uk or www.********.co.uk


----------



## nutts

Looks neat & tidy.

Since the back talks about the TTOC, how about the TTOC logo on the back and a largish "Nice TT" on the front (with a small line of text "Please keep this card for re-use on another TT, thankyou").

This is concise, clean and to the point.


----------



## nutts

oh and


a quarterly colour magazine crammed with competitions, articles, features, reviews and previews[/*]
discounts on a wide range of parts and services[/*]
access to exclusive TT accessories and TTOC merchandise[/*]
access to national international events[/*]
exclusive TT track days[/*]
the opportunity to ask questions and discuss the TT ownership experience[/*]


----------



## Kell

Can do. I was trying to keep the forum separate as access to the forum is not dependent on being a member of the OC, and I was also a little concerned about space and therefore legibilty.


----------



## nutts

The three I added are not exclusive to the forum!

- Questions can be asked via the mag or at a local meet (advertised in the mag)

- Events will be advertised in the mag

- exclusive track days will also be advertised in the mag.

I've checked what it will look like on a a business card sized flyer and it looks fine. Kells idea



> Can do. Â I was trying to keep the forum separate as access to the forum is not dependent on being a member of the OC, and I was also a little concerned about space and therefore legibilty.


----------



## Kell

Just printed it out in colour and I'm still a little concerned about space - purely because the programme you use puts the crop marks on the cards and therefore doesn't use the whole of the paper.

It's legible, but only just. :-/

Let me see what I can conjure up over lunch. 8)


----------



## nutts

Just had another play and the fonts can be increased and the text moved away from the edges too.

Have a play and see whether you like it!


----------



## hutters

are we going to include a snail mail address aswell?


----------



## nutts

I guess we could find some space for it... remind us what it is Graeme! It may have to be in small font though.


----------



## hutters

it'll be a PO Box number - I'm just waiting for the Royal Mail to process the application...

probably something like PO Box xxx, Huntingdon, Cambs, PExx xxx


----------



## Kell

OK. I had a play, but bear in mind that these images are scans of print out, so the quality is not that good. But in terms of genral layout and where the content should sit, I think it makes sense.

Also, by including the information as I have on the front, there is a lot more breathing space for the copy on the reverse. If everyone agrees that this works, then I'll ask a proper designer to have a stab at it instead of me.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/TTOC%20flyer_front.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/TTOC%20flyer_back.jpg


----------



## nutts

Membership Secretary,
PO Box xxx, 
Huntingdon, 
Cambs, 
PExx xxx

We should try and include it I guess......


----------



## Kell

Actual size is 100 x 55.

PS - I hadn't seen the bit about the snail mail as I was busy 'creating' 8)


----------



## nutts

Kell if your guy can make the logo's better (.wmf or .jpg) I'll transfer your idea to my software and produce a .pdf for the front and back! Send me them on email and I'll have a play tonight! I'll include the address (even if not ready ready)


----------



## Kell

Run that by me one more time please...

The guy I'm gonna ask has the capability to convert them to PDF's but doesn't have the programme you're using.

He's also very busy, and it will be in his free time so I can't guarantee that he would have them done by this evening.


----------



## nutts

Nevermind 

I'll add your design and the address format into the software and produce a business card printable pdf and push it out to the web this pm....

We can then have a look at it.


----------



## Kell

Slight change of plan - he's having a look at them as we speak.

He's also done a cut-out of the TT logo so it can be placed on different colour backgrounds (should we wish to do so) - like black for example cos the TT logo on black looks dead sexy eh Mark? 8)

So once he's done 'em, what do you want me to do with them?


----------



## baker

Kell,

That design looks very good!

Well done.

I guess I should join the TTOC now so I will receive some when they are ready


----------



## Kell

The ONLY thing I was worried about - and perhaps it's just my pervy mind for thinking of it - is if someone has a look at it and decides to modify it so that it reads.

_*niceTiTs*_


----------



## baker

;D  ;D

That is true, but I wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## t7

As token "bird" on the committee it doesn't worry me unduly either.


----------



## purplett

We did get a few [smiley=thumbsup.gif]s for the suggestion to put our own screen name on the flyer somewhere. You know, give the poor recipient a "buddy" to look out for. Kell's current (bloody nice) draft omits this. Perhaps it got ruled out and I missed it, or just not enuf space, but I still think it's a sound idea. Well I would, wouldn't I. 

Andy


----------



## nutts

If we are going to laminate it, then it becomes pretty difficult to write on........ :-/


----------



## moley

> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/TTOC%20flyer_front.jpg
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/TTOC%20flyer_back.jpg


Kell,

I'd have no problem with distributing this design as a flyer - it looks good, has the right info, good quality, etc, etc. Well done m8.

Let the printing commence ;D

Moley


----------



## nutts

I'll put it into the card printing software and bang it out as a pdf..... probably tomorrow pm. I'll then post it up for everyone to see.


----------



## Kell

Giving it the overnight test, the only thing I would say is that the first line of copy needs an 'already' in the first line.

ie, It's *already* a great car, but how...

It's also a good thing that the quality of the scan isn't brilliant or you'd see that I made one spelling mistake and missed one word out entirely. Â :-[


----------



## M44RT L

the opportunity ask...


----------



## M44RT L

wtf! i wanted to underline the word 'to' and click on the relevant button and it just came out like why's that then?


----------



## nutts

Martin

The yabba code doesn't do a "bold" or an "underline". You need to actually place the code in the sentence and as you post it then converts it to the end result.

So you said

the opportunity to ask...

what?


----------



## M44RT L

mark

the word 'to' is missing from the last bullet point on the flyer


----------



## nutts

;D ;D

I hadn't noticed, but I did correct it when I typed it into my software 

I'll post the links shortly.


----------



## Kell

yup - that was the word I'd missed out.

I also missed out an r in quarterly.

But that is because I typed it out rather than copying and pasting. :-[


----------



## nutts

I've tried to keep as (very) close to Kell's design, but I did have to change things ever so slightly to get it to fit in the box.....

In order to keep the size down, I've created 2 pdf versions of the front and back.... The front, but only with 1 image on the sheet, The rear, but only with 1 image on the sheet and also full versions of each that we can use for printing.

Hope this meets everyones approval. All we need now is the PO box details!!!!


----------



## hutters

Mark, the font has come through as courier in the pdf which makes it difficult to read being so small, is this right?

Also, how about "For more information *and a free copy of our magazine* visit us, etc....."


----------



## nutts

Graeme

I used "Comic Sans MS" as it is a friendly looking font. It may look difficult to read, but I printed some out (front and rear) on white card and it is quite easy to read and that is only on an inkjet printer. It will be even better on a Colour Laser printer.

Hopefully :-/



> Mark, the font has come through as courier in the pdf which makes it difficult to read being so small, is this right?
> 
> Also, how about "For more information *and a free copy of our magazine* visit us, etc....."


----------



## nutts

I re-did the template to increase the size of the card. This one has 8 per page and smaller margins. The text is a larger font, so it should also be more readable.

8 per page


----------



## hutters

strange, the fonts are on my machine, but the doc info of the pdf says courier is embedded, are you embedding the fonts with the pdf? I'll check on another machine, maybe it's just this one!


----------



## t7

Font appears as courier on my machine too - but not hooked up to a printer so didnt print it out...

L


----------



## nutts

It does say Courier based on the pdf, but in the application it is defo Comic Sans MS!

And you are right it does print Courier :-/ :-/ but only to the pdf.... if printed normally it retains the Application font. :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/


----------



## Kell

defo prints courier and, I assume because it's a screen font, the kerning is all shagged too. :-/


----------



## nutts

Lets continue to use the pdf to view the design!

When it comes to printing, I believe I can bring a cd with the card printing software and the card front and back files.....

So anything wrong with the "design"?


----------



## jonah

My ex hasnt got back to me yet but will call her tomorrow,also can i make one small suggestion with the flyer 
Nutts ur website back drop couldnt u put that onto the flyer so there's a faint outline of the TT inthe background 
would it work :-/


----------



## nutts

I'll see what I can do ;D BUT it would have to be faint as some of the text is quite small!


----------



## nutts

Without a huge amount of work, this is what I got...

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/ttoc_flyer_front_8x1.1.pdf

It's not great, but then again the logo's are cut out, so they blank half the background....


----------



## hutters

> It does say Courier based on the pdf, but in the application it is defo Comic Sans MS!
> 
> And you are right it does print Courier :-/ :-/ but only to the pdf.... if printed normally it retains the Application font. :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/


what pdf generation software are you using? Â the whole idea of pdf is that this doesn't happen, doh!


----------



## nutts

I've got some shareware, that allows me to print a pdf file from any application. :-/ :-/ :-/


----------



## jonah

Haven't forgotten, dosy cow lost my original message  only joking Jules in case u read this 
Nutts, I'm asking for A4 sheets to be laminated and then cut to size is that ok?
Printing we'll do ourselves I take it.


----------



## nutts

Jonah

If you laminate the A4 sheets and then cut them, the front laminate will not stick to the back laminate. This is the problem I tried to outline to you. We need the A4 cut into 8 and then laminated, so that each card has an edge of laminate.



> Haven't forgotten, dosy cow lost my original message  only joking Jules in case u read this
> Nutts, I'm asking for A4 sheets to be laminated and then cut to size is that ok?
> Printing we'll do ourselves I take it.


----------



## jonah

The laminate will stick to the card/paper it will not though stop water ketting between the layers thats all,is this ok or do u want a sealed lip around the flyer?
hury cause i'll have to amend my e-mail to her


----------



## nutts

A sealed lip around the edge (if possible :-/ :-/).


----------



## jonah

hopefully she will get back to me tomorrow so should have an idea of cost if any,although i did offer free membership if that was ok  ;D
500 sheets of A4 cut to size then laminated or is that too many


----------



## moley

Well done chaps, keep up the good work.

I was in my local (garage) and there was yet another TT begging to be given a flyer. Which begs the question - are these 500 or so flyers being distributed or what? I'd love a few a these to give away - or are they aimed at the dealers?

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## nutts

Looking at laminate prices, it appears as if it would cost us over Â£100 to cover 500 A4 sheets.....

Therefore I propose that we print on A4 card. 8 or 10 to an A4 sheet, double sided as per the last design.

As we are cost sensitive at the moment, it is probably the best way forward. That means that we will have approx 4000 to 5000 cards. If each new member initially gets 1 A4 sheet (8 or 10 cards), that will leave us about 200 sheets of 8 to 10 cards, that we can distribute to dealers.

Definitely NOT th best way forward, but we DO have to walk before we can run.

I just need Kell to confirm that I can visit him tomorrow to print them off.

I bought some pre-cut business card sheets today (just to see what they look like cut up) and have to say the print is legible and looks pretty good.

All we may need then is to get the cards to Jonah to cut on his work industrial guillotine.


----------



## jonah

I agree Nutts the cost would be way to high,my ex reckons that it would take 4 days for one person to cut laminate then cut again 8000 flyers
she wanted Â£800
like i said b4 if u get them printed i'll get them cut to size at work


----------



## Kell

Ah - I hadn't seen this thread before I responded to Mark's PM.

If you want to come down tonight Mark, then I can make myself available.

Waht I said in the PM (for everyone else) was that if they're not being laminated, then it might be wise not to mount them on card either. Given the current weather I think the edges would peel up and they'd end up looking poo.

I would also, therefore, recommend making them one sided and larger - possibly A5.

I would be using a scalpel to cut them out and therefore, as I mentioned earlier in this thread, it would be a lot easier and less fiddly to make the cuts.

Let me know what you think and I could have something designed so that I can post it up here for people to say yay or nay to. And then, if all that is taken into consideration, it's up to you Mark, to decide whether it's still worth coming down this evening...

Let me know you thoughts (everyone).


----------



## nutts

No point in coming across to you today.... since we don't have the postal address yet, it's a bit of a moot point............ I was hoping to have available for today! but good old uk mail :-/

The problem with using A5 is that in order to give each member approx 10 flyers (350 members), we would need to print 2000 A4 sheets!!! Which is why 8 or 10 to a sheet looked to be a better bet.

But if we are going to print 8 or 10 to a page, then card would be better! A5 would then be preferable for 2 to a page.

If we do use card and have 8 or 10 per A4 sheet, then how do we print it?

Options:

1) Laminate, paper printed both sides. 8 or 10 per page. (currently cost implications)

2) Not laminated, A4 paper printed one side. 2 per page. (2000 A4 sheets!!!)

3) Not laminated, A4 card printed both sides. 8 or 10 per page. (can't print using Laser printer?)

Are these the only options we have?

I've printed the current double sided flyer design on card and it looks pretty good. This would be the easiest (Jonah to have the card cut) and least cost option if we can print to card!


----------



## Kell

hmmn, I'd never really sat down and worked out the facts and figures like that.

But you're right, even if we said two sheets per member (working on 350) then that's 700 sheets of A3.

It could still be done, there's no policing the printer of the paper we use here, but it would mean lots of scalpelling or sending the lot to Jonah.


----------



## nutts

Right decision time... for better or worse. We can always choose another route next time!!!

A5 flyers it is, printed 1 side in colour. As soon as we have the postal address, we'll simultaneously publish a (2 per A4 page) .pdf version and also Kell can print as many as he feels comfortable with (4 per A3 ?). I will then ensure Jonah gets them for cutting. We'll then issue some into every membership pack and also leave some at dealers etc. Owners can then print them off the web as they need them.

Jonah can you cut A3 into quarters?


----------



## Kell

OK - if you give me five minutes, I'll scan in the design I did this morning. (on the off-chance) and see what you think...


----------



## Kell

See what you think.

PS. I WILL change the word quarterly and put the word 'to' back in.

But...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/a5%20flyer.jpg

The idea is that it folds in three (into a Z shape) so that only the top section would be visible when you put it on someone's car. they can then unfold the rest to read it.


----------



## nutts

Kell,

I think it will be better with a white background! Can we see a white background version???

Also I changed some of the content (on my earlier versions) to read slightly better..... :-/

What package are you using for the design?


----------



## Kell

Mark,

I'm using Quark Express to design it

If you give me a little while I can redo it on white.

As for the content, the reason I kept it as it is, is that when doing a list like this, each of the points should run on from the last word. Â For example, in the PDF version it says.

Join the TT Owners Club now to receive:

a quarterly magazine crammed with features, articles and reviews[/*]
discounts on a wide range of parts and services[/*]
an opportunity to buy exclusive TT accessories and TTOC merchandise[/*]
invites to national and international events[/*]
access to exclusive track days[/*]
the chance to ask questions and discuss the TT ownership experience[/*]

With the exception of the first two, the bullet points don't then run on from the word receive - for example, you don't receive an opportunity to buy stuff, you get the opportunity to buy stuff; you don't receive the chance to ask questions, you get the chance to ask questions. Â

Perhaps, then, it would be better to ignore both versions and rewrite it so that it says:

Join the TTOC and receive the following benefits.

a quarterly magazine crammed with features, articles and reviews[/*]
discounts on a wide range of parts and services[/*]
opportunities to buy exclusive TT accessories and TTOC merchandise[/*]
invites to national and international events[/*]
access to exclusive track days[/*]
the chance to ask questions and discuss the TT ownership experience[/*]

Then it doesn't matter if they run on or not.

Does all that make sense? Â I seem to be writing such long posts at the minute that by the time I get to the end of it, I've forgotten how I started it. Â ;D


----------



## Kell

Well, until we decide on the content, I'll just use what's there and do the version in white. Should be ready soonish.

Though I'll have to get rid of the black version to put the white one up as we're only allowed 200k in our gallery files. :-/


----------



## hutters

I think white background would look better - also has the advantage of quicker and cheaper printing (less ink and all that)? especially if members will end up printing them off at home.


----------



## hutters

Kell, I do prefer the latter wording in your last message. Also, would it be possible to have just one fold, with the contact info moved to what would be the front under the 'Join TT Owners Club today...' and then have the benefits on the back page.

One fold is easier and saves a lot of time...


----------



## Kell

It would save a little time, but then my plan was that whoever does end up cutting them out would send them out flat and therefore the recepient come postman, would make the two folds.

i have done a white version, but I can't get the damn thing printed as our printer has just decided to give up (good thing you didn't come down now Mark!).

I will be able to print it and scan it tomorrow though. :-/

Personally, I prefer the look of the black one, but then I do drive a black car!! ;D


----------



## KevinST

Hi all... just thought I'd pop in to see what's happening (I know - bad moderator for not keeping upto date with the threads  )

Ummm........

It's looking really good !!!! well done all!!

I would however vote for the white background. If members are going to print them off at home, most people have inkjets... and A4 piece of paper with lots and lots of black ink on it is 1) going to empty the black ink cartdirge very quickly 2) could make the paper very soggy if cheap paper is used 3) gives more ink to run onto the owners car if the paper gets wet :-/

Anyway - just a sugestion ;D


----------



## Kell

Well, I'm still here and we've managed to get the printer going so I'll print one off in a mo and get it scanned...

Bear with me.

Cheers.


----------



## jonah

will be able to i'm sure.i'll copy the flyer to disk and ask our print room where we have lables made at work if they can run some off in the future so dont print loads until i know,will probably be friday i would know(forgot that we have a print room at work)


----------



## Kell

apologies for the size of this one (I had to reduce it to be able to upload it, but here is the same one again in white...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/whiteflyer.jpg


----------



## Kell

Right, he said, now I really am going home.

I'll catch up with the comments in the morning.


----------



## nutts

Kell

Definitely better in white!!! 

Can we change the "or write to" to be "send a sae"....

Also can we "experiment" with using a more friendly font? I used Comic Sans MS.... any other "friendly" fonts?

Also the "NICE" doesn't look right somehow.... :-/

If you want to email me future versions, I'll ftp them to my server and then post them on this thread...?


----------



## Kell

I can do that for you sir.

Although thinking about this logically, the typeface we use on this should be the same as we use for hte magazine so that we can keep our 'brand identity' intact.

Are we any further down the road with the design of the magazine and use of things like type?

I will send you a scan of the latest flyer with Comic Sans on it, but I do feel it looks a little 'unprofessional'.

What I'd hate to happen is that people are put off from responding because they think some chancer just wants to find out where they live. :-/


----------



## Kell

apologies in advance, but it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get in scanned in to send for a couple of hours. :-/


----------



## nutts

No news on fonts or mag Kell. As for Comic Sans MS I tried to weigh up the "unprofessional" with the need to appear "friendly"..... nevermind.



> I can do that for you sir.
> 
> Although thinking about this logically, the typeface we use on this should be the same as we use for hte magazine so that we can keep our 'brand identity' intact.
> 
> Are we any further down the road with the design of the magazine and use of things like type?
> 
> I will send you a scan of the latest flyer with Comic Sans on it, but I do feel it looks a little 'unprofessional'.
> 
> What I'd hate to happen is that people are put off from responding because they think some chancer just wants to find out where they live. Â :-/


----------



## Kell

Mark - I've sent the Comic Sans version to the email address in your profile.


----------



## nutts

The font used still seems "friendly" to me :-/ The flyer is supposed to be an nice approach to a fellow TT owner and not a "typical" flyer from a carpet shop......

The "nice" I think should be smaller and more bold :-/

Other than that I'd be happy going with the design. We just need the postal address now.......... and a way of transferring the flyer to 2 per page A4 .pdf....


----------



## Kell

I will be able to get the flyers done as .pdf's next week, when my art director is back.

However, if nothing further happens on them during next week, I will be away for two weeks as of March 1st. So, if we can get them pdf'd and printed at my office next week, then great. If not, then we'll have to come up with another plan...

In the meantime, I'll embolden the 'nice' and make it smaller.

Slowly, slowly, catchy TTOC members...


----------



## nutts

Kell you have IM.


----------



## hutters

Royal Mail have told me that there is a 4 week backlog : for issuing the PO Box number so I suggest that we issue some flyers without the postal address and make an amendment/re-issue them once we have the box number.


----------



## Kell

On that note, I have produced four ever so slightly different designs (now that we've decided white is the way to go...)

I will send them to Mark and see if he can post them up. But unfortunately, the scanner hasn't picked up the one key difference. Two of them are sitting on a grey background.

If anyone would like to see them first hand to judge, please PM me ASAP (as I'm leaving early this evening) and I'll stick them in the post for you to peruse at your leisure.

What I will do in the meantime, is post one up on this thread so you can se the key difference I've made.

Hang on...


----------



## Kell

In fact - I'll do it in a new thread.


----------

